
US ready to 'hand over' the internet's naming system - jaynate
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-37114313
======
sctb
Previously discussed:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12311433](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12311433).
We also reverted the editorialized submitted title to that of the article.

------
rtpg
Honestly, I much prefer the US having control of DNS over pretty much any
governmental body. Pretty much every other government has a pretty strong
history of wanting to wipe things from the internet without any judicial
proceedings.

Though it seems like it's more the US giving more power to ICANN

------
rm999
>US to hand over ICANN to UN

ICANN is an independent organization, and DNS will not be controlled by the
UN. This is actually a fear-mongering narrative being repeated by American
conservative news sites. Obama's administration promised control of DNS would
not be handed over to the UN, which would make it susceptible to political
pressure from e.g. authoritarian governments.

The plan is for ICANN, a non-profit company located in California, to work
with the private sector to steward DNS.

~~~
marcoperaza
Legal control of ICANN will be ceded to a board that is ultimately chosen by
the UN. Given that the US is pretty much the only country with anything
approaching absolutist free speech protections, this is very concerning.
Majorities in the UN support banning the "defamation of religion" and other
things considered to be hate speech. What you're saying is directly contrary
to the facts.

Given that you're directly contradicting the facts presented in the BBC
article, you should provide evidence.

~~~
marcoperaza
I'm mistaken that it's being directly handed over to UN control, but the
government advisory panel does have some power and there is no limits on what
ICANN itself now decides to do. They are now free to reorganize themselves
however they see fit. In order to get around antitrust law, they would have to
put themselves under some kind of governmental control, such as by joining the
UN.

I don't see any good reason to risk anything. US control was working perfectly
fine.

------
donpdonp
The hackernews headline _really_ needs to not say "the UN".

All the article says is the ICANN, based in Los Angeles, is no longer under
the Department of Commerce, but instead will be an "organisation that answers
to multiple stakeholders". It does not go into detail as to who those
stakeholders are.

It literally has nothing to do with the United Nations except for a paragraph
that said the UN tried to take control in 2012 and the US (and others) shot
down that idea.

------
massysett
Nowhere does this article say ICANN is being handed over to the UN.

~~~
dylanpyle
In fact, in direct contradiction:

> Instead, the US has used its remaining power over DNS to shift control to
> Icann, not the UN.

------
nnain
The orginal title is, "US ready to hand over the internet's naming system" .
The edited title here on HN, "US to hand over ICANN to UN" is wrong.

ICANN is already independent and sending ICANN to UN, if it happens, might
only slow down their decision making (cause there will be too many parties to
satisfy).

------
UnoriginalGuy
The title of this definitely needs to be changed back to the original, not
only is it factually wrong, but it tries to paint the issue with a specific
narrative/brush.

Currently reads:

> US to hand over ICANN to UN

Original:

> US ready to 'hand over' the internet's naming system

------
cdvonstinkpot
I remember reading about this several days ago & that the article said how the
US had decided not to let the UN run ICANN. When I saw this at the #1 position
here titled "US to hand over ICANN to UN", my first thought was that this is
real news, being a reversal of what had previously been decided. I immediately
wondered what was behind such a decision. But then I see it's just an
erroneous title, & it's the same as what I read previously. I agree the title
should be changed- this is alarmist in its current state.

EDIT: Seems the title was changed as I was typing this comment. Good.

------
cm3
Given the exploiting and abuse of the unprotected internet protocols by
private and state actors, it's likely that in 10 years we won't rely on one or
two central databases controlled by benevolent managers anymore. It will be
spread and you'll get to pick what neighborhoods you'd like to visit.

------
runesoerensen
A moderator or the submitter should update the grossly editorialized and
misleading title of this submission.

------
zkhalique
Does this mean that ICE won't be able to do takedowns of domains as easily
anymore?

~~~
tptacek
No.

~~~
zkhalique
Thanks. That cleared it up :)

